# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Tradl3's Side Quests (introduction)

## Tradl3s

This is something new i'm doing. Just so you know, *there are no special dv awards or badges.*
I am not authorized to do that. However, if you manage to do a side quest, (rules for the side quests will be displayed within the list.)
your name will be displayed in the next month's side quests thread. I know this is alot like OpheliaBlue's
Lucid task of the month (or year), And is a bit more rewarding than this, i just thought this would be fun. if you think i should make side quests for years as well, just say so. If you have a task you want me to put on, (which will be under your name.) just PM me. I must also give credit to *KingYoshi* for this great idea.
Good luck top you all, and have good dreams.  ::flyaway:: 
-Tradl3s

P.S. The may 2013 quests will be out shortly.  :Nod yes:

----------


## Tradl3s

*Also, if you want to acknowledge me of your task completions, you must send me a link to a DJ entry.*

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Lucid Challenges*_

----------

